# Grass Carp on Savannah.....



## thompsonsz71 (May 3, 2011)

anyone seen a grassie on the savannah? i know i shot one last night  but he pulled off before i got him in the boat.... he looked to be around the 30 lb mark.... directly across from river island on the carolina side..... any one else seen any round those parts?


----------



## wack em (May 3, 2011)

I heard savannah river was closed until after the river shoot this summer?


----------



## eman1885 (May 3, 2011)

they shot one on clarks hill last year during one of the 5-5-5 shoots.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 4, 2011)

the river being closed? hahha i dont forsee that happeneing


----------



## Michael (May 4, 2011)

It's true. Read the rules to this years Savannah River Shootout... NO SCOUTING!


----------



## Bowfisher (May 4, 2011)

We have shot them on up the river in Russell


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 5, 2011)

i hear ya michael....


----------

